# LED Marine Lights



## plashlights (Jul 28, 2012)

With flounder season starting up, don't use the cheap knock offs gear up your flounder rig with PlashLights LEDs. PlashLights uses the best high quality LEDs from CREE and OSRAM. Call me direct at (832)603-1191 or order online.
******************************************************************
USE PROMO CODE chris10 to recieve a 10% discount on all online orders at www.plashlight.com 
******************************************************************


----------

